# FR: She had been gone for twenty years



## Terwexel

Hello,

I would like to know how the english tense in the following sentence can be translated.

"She *had been gone* for twenty years!"

It's a contemplation, indirect speech, part of a narrative in past tense. She has returned at the time she thinks this / says this to herself.

I do find 'elle était partie depuis....' but to me 'avait été partie pendant' sounds more logical, although it's probably wrong. 'Avait été absente'?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Bezoard

I understand your point of view, quite logical. Actually, the "passé surcomposé" was frown upon when I was a schoolboy in Paris, although it had been used by the classical authors and it was still alive in Southern France. It seems it has regained favor now, and I believe you could say "avait été partie" without objection, although your alternative proposal "avait été absente" is smart too.


----------



## olivier68

"Elle avait été partie" me semble totalement incorrect en français, parlé ou écrit.


----------



## Terwexel

OK, thank you for your replies. I was just surprised to find 'était partie' as a translation for 'had been gone', thinking 'était partie' would mean 'had left'.


----------



## Bezoard

Ça va faire un choc à Sand et à Proust s'il l'apprennent !


> Mes amis de l’_Éclaireur_, à qui je disais que M. Garnier-Pagès m’avait battue à plat, mais que je lui avais répondu après qu’il avait été parti, ont voulu lire et publier cette réponse, qui s’adresse à eux aussi bien qu’à lui.





> Mais quand il fut rentré chez lui, l’idée lui vint brusquement que peut-être Odette attendait quelqu’un ce soir, qu’elle avait seulement simulé la fatigue et qu’elle ne lui avait demandé
> d’éteindre que pour qu’il crût qu’elle allait s’endormir, qu’aussitôt qu’il avait été parti, elle l’avait rallumée, et fait rentrer celui qui devait passer la nuit auprès d’elle.





> --Qu'est-ce que tu aurais fait si ta Maman était en voyage ?
> --Les jours m'auraient paru longs.
> --Mais si j'avais été partie pour des mois, pour des années, pour...


----------



## Maître Capello

_Elle avait été partie_ is indeed correct, but I must say that it is not very common and it sounds a bit weird and old-fashioned nowadays, whence Olivier's comment.

Anyway, as far as I'm concerned, I'd rather translate the original sentence as follows: _Cela faisait vingt ans qu'elle était partie_.

See also:
FR: I had been waiting for this moment for six months
FR: Until last year I had been/was working at XYZ Corp for ten years
FR: he had been smoking for 10 years when
FR: had been living in Canada for just less than 3 months


----------



## Oddmania

Terwexel said:


> She has returned at the time she thinks this / says this to herself.





Maître Capello said:


> Anyway, as far as I'm concerned, I'd rather translate the original sentence as follows: _Cela faisait vingt ans qu'elle était partie_.


Pour moi, _Cela faisait vingt ans qu'elle était partie_ =_ Elle était partie_ (= _absente_) _depuis vingt ans_. Si elle est désormais revenue, ça ne fonctionne pas. 

Je pencherais plutôt pour _Elle s'était absentée pendant vingt ans _/ _Elle avait été absente pendant vingt ans _/ _Elle était partie pendant vingt ans_.


----------



## Maître Capello

Oddmania said:


> Pour moi, _Cela faisait vingt ans qu'elle était partie_ =_ Elle était partie_ (= _absente_) _depuis vingt ans_. Si elle est désormais revenue, ça ne fonctionne pas.


Si, parce qu'il ne s'agit pas nécessairement du verbe _être_ suivi de l'adjectif _parti_ ; il peut aussi s'agir du verbe _partir_ au plus-que-parfait…  Comparer avec :

_Cela faisait vingt ans qu'elle *était partie *de la maison de ses parents.
Cela faisait vingt ans qu'elle *avait quitté* la maison de ses parents._


----------



## Terwexel

Thanks to all, I think I know now how to 'handle' *était partie *in this context.


----------



## olivier68

Ce qui me gêne, ce n'est pas le surcomposé en lui-même, c'est son utilisation avec "partir". Car si on accepte "_elle avait été partie_" (pourquoi pas... après tout, les plus grands l'ont utilisé comme cite Bezoard), alors la logique veut que l'on accepte aussi des choses du genre : "_elle avait été allée_", et donc aussi "_elle avait été restée_"


----------



## Maître Capello

On notera que _avait été partie_ n'est en aucun cas un passé surcomposé. On pourrait éventuellement le considérer comme un plus-que-parfait surcomposé, mais je trouve dans ce cas plus logique de le considérer comme le verbe _être_ au plus-que-parfait suivi du participe passé adjectival _partie_, d'ailleurs remplaçable par _absente_.


----------



## Bezoard

Je suis d'accord ! Je n'aurais pas dû parler de "passé surcomposé".


----------



## olivier68

En farfouillant un peu, j'ai trouvé une note de l'Académie Française sur le sujet (voir l'article : "temps surcomposés")



> À l’indicatif plus-que-parfait surcomposé, temps d’emploi assez rare marquant l’antériorité par rapport au plus-que-parfait, on ajoute dans les mêmes conditions l’imparfait de l’auxiliaire _avoir_ : _quand elle avait eu fait cela, quand ils avaient eu fait cela _;_ quand elle avait été partie, quand ils avaient été partis._
> 
> […]
> 
> Bien qu’ils appartiennent principalement au langage parlé, les temps surcomposés se rencontrent chez les meilleurs auteurs, de Stendhal à Mauriac en passant par Balzac, Hugo, Renan ou Proust.


----------



## olivier68

Maître Capello said:


> On notera que _avait été partie_ n'est en aucun cas un passé surcomposé. On pourrait éventuellement le considérer comme un plus-que-parfait surcomposé, mais je trouve dans ce cas plus logique de le considérer comme le verbe _être_ au plus-que-parfait suivi du participe passé adjectival _partie_, d'ailleurs remplaçable par _absente_.



Pourquoi pas... mais si j'écris, simplement "je suis parti"... "parti" rentrerait-t-il dans la catégorie du "participe passé adjectival", quelque "absent" qu'on y mît pour le remplacer ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux interprétations sont possibles et le choix entre les deux dépend fortement du contexte : verbe _être_ suivi de l'adjectif d'état _parti_ ou verbe _partir_ au passé composé.


----------



## Terrae novae

Utilisez le plus-que-parfait: elle était partie depuis vingt ans.  

Personnellement, je ne dirais pas "elle était partie depuis vingt ans." Je dirais, "Elle est partie et n'est pas revenue."


----------



## Maître Capello

Terrae novae said:


> Utilisez le plus-que-parfait: elle était partie depuis vingt ans.


Dans ce cas je serais davantage porté à dire : _Elle était partie *il y a* vingt ans_.



> Je dirais, "Elle est partie et n'est pas revenue."


Sauf que justement elle _est_ revenue puisqu'elle vient de revenir…


----------



## Terrae novae

[...] désolée, j'ai mal compris cette phrase 

je veux dire "elle est partie mais elle revient" ou "elle est partie mais elle est revenue "


----------

